# I think my mantis is dying??



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

I think my mantis is going to die, he is just lying on his front. He tries to move but is too weak. It's like his abdomen doesn't work or something. He has his head up but his abdomen is just drooping down. Earlier he was on the side if the enclosure and he was struggling he was almost falling and stumbling. He is overdue a molt so I hope it is that but I don't think so. He ate his fruit fly this morning fine. I'm so sad. If he dies I hope it's painless?. Here is a pic. Any advice on what is wrong or how I can help would mean so much!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

You can't really see but he's really struggling. I've had him for just over 4 weeks and I love him loads already. If he dies I'll be heartbroken, hopefully he's just preparing to molt.


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

Ok so he just refused food. I got him out and gave him banana and he had a little nibble. Then I noticed a black spot on his underbelly which really concerned me. I put him back In and immediately he stumbled across a stick and hung upside down and is still there. Is he molting? He looks like it. Fingers crossed?


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Sarah K (Jun 14, 2017)

He looks fine in this picture...he could be molting soon......mantises stop eating right before they molt.


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> He looks fine in this picture...he could be molting soon......mantises stop eating right before they molt.






Sarah K said:


> He looks fine in this picture...he could be molting soon......mantises stop eating right before they molt.


I know it was just that he couldn't move but I got him out and he could move so I put him back in and then kind of stumbled onto a stick really clumsily then just sat there upside down, I think he's molting here's another pic what do you think?


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

Sorry it won't let me do photos


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

There we go


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 14, 2017)

yes, he is probably going to molt.


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> yes, he is probably going to molt.


Do you think he was saving energy by not moving? If so would me disturbing him then affect his molt?


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 14, 2017)

yes, you should just leave him alone for a while, so he can molt when he needs too


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> yes, you should just leave him alone for a while, so he can molt when he needs too


Ok I was convinced he was going to die earlier because he didn't show any of this behaviour in his previous molt so I'm very relieved!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

He's nearly finished his molt fingers crossed for the final bit!!


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> He looks fine in this picture...he could be molting soon......mantises stop eating right before they molt.


He molted, he's fine and he's beautiful thanks for the info


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 14, 2017)

good! I am glad it worked out!


----------



## Mantidkid (Jun 14, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> good! I am glad it worked out!


????


----------



## Kermit (Jun 14, 2017)

As mentioned before your enclosure is very nice but appears limited on ventilation. You really need to have air flow through the enclosure. With just the holes in the top it vents but it does not circulate well. Problems that can occur have to do with mold. It looks like the paper towel is wet without proper air flow mold can grow and that is a certain death sentence. If you take a small drill bit and put many holes up and down the four corners of the enclosure it will allow air to enter in and then vent up through the holes that you have in the top. As much as you care for your mantis this is something you should consider doing.

Glad to hear that it was just a molting issue. You are still in the game!


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2017)

I think you worry a bit too much.


----------



## crabbypatty (Jun 14, 2017)

@Rick Well, he is a kid, lol, and it's his first mantis too. @Mantidkid Well now you know why he was being sluggish, I'm glad you got him on a stick right away, or else it might've not turned out so well. Just make sure to not handle him for at least 24 hours. Write down his molt dates so you can keep track and have a better idea when he'll molt next, then you might not worry so much. Good job so far though! ?


----------

